# Acer Aspire E15 Touch flickering screen after Windows 10



## smmolloy7 (May 12, 2016)

I recently downloaded Windows 10 onto my Acer Aspire E15 Touch and the screen went completely black after rebooting. Now every time I try turning it on it shows a flickering black screen. I am unable to click on anything let alone see the screen itself. I have tried leaving it on and even removing the battery multiple times but nothing seems to work. If anyone can help me solve this problem I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have the full model number or SNID number

have a look at this site
http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers
enter your serial number or SNID number and see if there are any windows 10 drivers or any notes about that PC and Windows 10 
it maybe its not compatible with windows 10


----------



## smmolloy7 (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion, however, if it isn't compatible with Windows 10 and I can't veiw anything on the screen to remove the program how will I get it to work without taking it somewhere? The screen doesn't display anything at all


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you will need to goback to your old version of windows.
Did you make a recovery DVD for the old machine at all?
When you first get a PC you are usually prompted to create a set of restore DVDs , so that if there is a problem on the PC or you change the harddrive , you can re-install the windows system again.

However, have you checked the model number/SNID to see if the PC does have drivers ?

or post the model/snid number and we can look it up


----------

